# I Save All My Wood Shavings



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2013)

While turning wood pen blanks to make future pen blanks. 
In this case I saved the lathe wood shavings while turning laminated pen blanks made using Blood Wood, Wenge, Ash and Red Oak.

I cast the shavings using a Sierra tube, Resin Saver mold and Polyester Resin. 
Finished with 400 grit, buffed with super fine steel wool and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss and dressed up with a Black Titanium/Titanium Gold Elegant Beauty.

Les


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2013)

That is well done - thanks for sharing Les


----------



## camoboy91 (Jan 26, 2013)

Very Good, I tried some with red resin instead of clear, and the red blocked out all the shavings :dash2: I will give that a try next time.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pen. What is the kit you used?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 26, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Nice pen. What is the kit you used?



Mike,
The kit is a Titanium Gold/Black Titanium Elegant Beauty Sierra.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, Lots to like about this project. Amazing, really pretty!!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 26, 2013)

You know I actually thought about this idea. But you did it while I was just thinging about it and what a fine result you have. I think it's unique and very beatiful. Congradulations, imagenation put into production. Exceptional, outstanding. :hatsoff:


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

Great job Les, you are quite the artisan!


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like the look of that, I honestly would have never thought of doing that but you pulled it off well. Like Cory said is you just took a glance it does kind resemble a little bit of burl.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 27, 2013)

That is amazing.


----------

